# Those of you with the Ariens AX208 engine.....oil level related



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a little over 4 hours on my Path-Pro and decided to change the factory fill. I noticed, when I bought the blower, the oil registered over the (what looked to be) fill mark on the dipstick. I assumed the dealer (or whoever put the oil in) put in the correct amount and that correct amount registered where it did on the dipstick, so I was not concerned. 

So, when I drained the oil today I immediately pulled the plug after it had been running for 2 hours straight. The oil was nice and warm and flowed rather well. I let it sit for a couple of hours tipped back as I wanted to get as much of the oil out as possible, as I planned on measuring what came out. When I measured it, it came to ~24oz. So I went inside and pulled out the engine manual for this motor and it's supposed to take 16oz. Ahh, explains why it read a bit over the presumed "full" mark. Also reaffirms why I don't like to buy new power equipment that has been previously setup by somebody else. That's another story though.

I go ahead and put the 16oz of oil in stated in the engine owners manual. I let it sit a bit so it can settle and I check it. It's hardly on the dipstick much less on "FULL". So, I add a little more and check again...nope, needs more. So I ended up adding about 20-21oz of oil before it registers on the dipstick as full. It's actually a hair above the full mark, but not near as much as it was with the factory fill.

So, all of you with the AX208cc engine found on the Path-Pro and Compact line, pay attention to the quantity of oil you put in when changing it. 

YES, I was on a flat surface when measuring.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

hmmm..but which is correct?
if the manual says 16oz, but the dipstick reads "full" at 20oz, one is obviously wrong.
considering some recent dipstick quality control issues we have seen:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...3026-ariens-dipstick-virtually-illegible.html

I would be more inclined to believe the manual, than to believe the dipstick.

Scot


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah, I know what you're saying. I knew about the dipstick issues and that thread as I posted a pic of my dipstick in that thread and I also have a link to that thread in my original post. 

Who's to say though, it could very well be a misprint in the manual too. 

My manual states this:
136cc, 179cc, 208cc = 16oz
254cc = 20oz
291cc, 306cc = 32oz
414cc = 38oz


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Who's to say though, it could very well be a misprint in the manual too.


Could be! I would send off an email to Ariens and just ask! 
tell them you have two conflicting sources for "full"..the manual and the dipstick..they always seem good about answering questions..

Scot


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Could be! I would send off an email to Ariens and just ask!
> tell them you have two conflicting sources for "full"..the manual and the dipstick..they always seem good about answering questions..
> 
> Scot


I just might do that.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I just asked them via email. before it submitted the question, a list of similar questions popped up wanting to know if any of them answered the question. I attached what it said.

According to that, I should go according to the dipstick and I did exactly what it says to do.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Here is LCT's image of correct oil fill. Stormforce 208

LCT USA: Liquid Combustion Technology | Global by Design


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> Here is LCT's image of correct oil fill. Stormforce 208
> 
> LCT USA: Liquid Combustion Technology | Global by Design


These 208cc's don't get that type of dipstick, we get the metal ones.

I did run across this:









When I add 16oz of oil, the oil level doesn't even make it to the hatched area as seen below on what my dipstick looks like:


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I think LCT calls that a high oil tube option. I assume the AX208 is this LCT Stormkng snow engine which lists a high oil tube as a option. 

LCT USA: Liquid Combustion Technology | Global by Design


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I found this... When checking engine oil level Insert the dipstick into the filler neck and turn clockwise until fully seated. Then remove the dipstick by turning it counter clockwise. 
Check the oil level shown on the dipstick.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> I found this... When checking engine oil level Insert the dipstick into the filler neck and turn clockwise until fully seated. Then remove the dipstick by turning it counter clockwise.
> Check the oil level shown on the dipstick.


That's what I do.....I don't know why anybody would do it any other way. LOL


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, I thought you did screw the dang thing in. I thought twice before posting it. I brought it up on the very odd chance that you did not do it that way.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

It could be that they mean 16 imperial ounces. That would be like 20 or so US.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> Well, I thought you did screw the dang thing in. I thought twice before posting it. I brought it up on the very odd chance that you did not do it that way.


no problem!! One never knows who's on the other end on the keyboard 

BTW, I think 1 imperial oz = 0.96076 US oz. So that wouldn't work either.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is the response I got from Ariens:



> Hi Paul,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Ariens Company.
> 
> ...


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

That works for me. Dipstick is the final arbiter!


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

JRHAWK9! if the lower dipstick cap is removable you could check the oil level to see if it's at the top of the threads. i have the same high oil fill and check on my 254cc 9210 deluxe 28" but it's too cold to go out in the garage and look at it! i have about 4 hrs or so on mine and it appears to have used some oil? did you notice that with yours? not to uncommon in break in i guess.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

mkd said:


> JRHAWK9! if the lower dipstick cap is removable you could check the oil level to see if it's at the top of the threads. i have the same high oil fill and check on my 254cc 9210 deluxe 28" but it's too cold to go out in the garage and look at it! i have about 4 hrs or so on mine and it appears to have used some oil? did you notice that with yours? not to uncommon in break in i guess.


yeah, if the lower one wasn't plugged that's what I would do. That's how you used to have to check the oil in the older small engines.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> That's what I do.....I don't know why anybody would do it any other way. LOL


 That's what I always thought.....but on my Toro ZTR mower with a Kawasaki engine, the manual says to not screw the dipstick in to check the oil. Go figure...
Bruce


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Brucebotti said:


> That's what I always thought.....but on my Toro ZTR mower with a Kawasaki engine, the manual says to not screw the dipstick in to check the oil. Go figure...
> Bruce


now that's bass ackwards. 

While I was out in the garage playing with the Pro 32's chute linkage I checked the oil on the Path-Pro after it was sitting for a couple days in this nice cold weather. The oil level right pretty much right on full.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

mkd said:


> just changed the oil in my 921030 and 20 oz. came out and 20 oz. went back in. once i filled it and let it set a while i checked the oil and noticed it only read on the stick to the top of the xxxxx's.


That's good to hear. Same with mine. 

Just as I thought, the stupid f****n' dealership overfilled mine. When I bought mine I requested one in the crate (like I do with all my equipment), but they looked and didn't have any which weren't already "setup" by their monkey's. They told me there's nothing to the setup of these, as all one has to to is fold up the handle and put oil in it. I figured, how hard can it be to fold a handle up and put oil in it. Well, I apparently found my answer....too difficult for the monkey's at Kimps in Howard, WI.  Although I guess it's partially my fault as I should have trusted the oil level on the dipstick when I initially checked it before starting it for the first time and drained some out when I saw it was over filled. I doubt there is any damage done, as nothing leaks and it ran/runs fine, but it's just the point. People trust dealerships, but it seems they are becoming a place of mistrust.

BTW, I quoted your partial reply in this thread simply for others reading this thread.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

mine when i got it was only about 1/2 way up the xxx's so i asked what kind of oil they use and was told ariens. a qt. of ariens is $9.00 and i wasn't ever going to buy any so why buy one qt. just to top the machine off. i asked the salesman at mid states equip. in janesville to have them top it off to the full line. the service mgr. was a horses behind and i had words with him before the sale and he give me more grief when he came out to add the oil i requested. i watched him like a hawk to make sure he got it right. i just put 5w30 mobil in it for the new oil and after this season will drain it and start using mobil 1 5w30 from there on. i would have went somewhere else to buy my machine but they're only 4 miles down the road. hopefully i won't need there support because they are rude and expensive at the service center for small equipment.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

What's wrong with dealerships these days? Is it that hard to do what the manufacturer requires you to do in order to sell their product?


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

jrhawk9! a couple of things muddle the oil amount question! for my lct 254 ax engine lct states on there website for the engine an oil capacity of 16 oz. ariens in the owners manual states 20 oz. for the same engine. when i bought my new 921030 i checked the oil level of both of the 921030 they had in the showroom before i selected the one i wanted. both read identical and were about 1/2 in the ok zone or a tad less. are the engines shipped from lct with the 16 oz's of oil lct specifies and ariens mounts them during assembly and out the door they go? if so that would explain why the oil level appeared low on both the ones i checked. in your case the dealer probably seen the oil level and topped it off to the full line and slightly overfilled it. i'd be curious to see if others noticed where the oil level was when they bought their machine. *update!* 
just got off the phone with lct regional rep and the engines are supplied to ariens dry with just a small amount of oil in them from assembly. at this point i don't know if ariens ships them to the dealers dry or they are filled at the ariens factory.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> now that's bass ackwards.
> 
> While I was out in the garage playing with the Pro 32's chute linkage I checked the oil on the Path-Pro after it was sitting for a couple days in this nice cold weather. The oil level right pretty much right on full.


I agree....in 50 years of playing with motors of all types, I never heard of not inserting / screwing in the dipstick all the way.
Bruce


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

mkd said:


> jrhawk9! a couple of things muddle the oil amount question! for my lct 254 ax engine lct states on there website for the engine an oil capacity of 16 oz. ariens in the owners manual states 20 oz. for the same engine. when i bought my new 921030 i checked the oil level of both of the 921030 they had in the showroom before i selected the one i wanted. both read identical and were about 1/2 in the ok zone or a tad less. are the engines shipped from lct with the 16 oz's of oil lct specifies and ariens mounts them during assembly and out the door they go? if so that would explain why the oil level appeared low on both the ones i checked. in your case the dealer probably seen the oil level and topped it off to the full line and slightly overfilled it. i'd be curious to see if others noticed where the oil level was when they bought their machine. *update!*
> just got off the phone with lct regional rep and the engines are supplied to ariens dry with just a small amount of oil in them from assembly. at this point i don't know if ariens ships them to the dealers dry or they are filled at the ariens factory.


I had the same issue with mine when i went to change the oil for the first time on my Deluxe 28 (921030). I put in 16 oz and I could barely see the oil on the tip of the dipstick. I added the extra 4oz and it put it right on "full". I feel better with the 20 oz capacity. 16 oz doesn't seem like it would be enough to lubricate the engine.
Bruce


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

mkd said:


> just got off the phone with lct regional rep and the engines are supplied to ariens dry with just a small amount of oil in them from assembly. at this point i don't know if ariens ships them to the dealers dry or they are filled at the ariens factory.


that's what I thought, as all the power equipment I have purchased in which I requested them NOT to be "setup" all came with no oil in and I had to put the oil in myself. This is why I was directing my anger towards the dealer


----------

